# Chadds Ford, PA , Adult Male



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11371872


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

he is so handsome


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

STUNNING!!! Can anyone help??


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11371872

LAST CHANCE -- Shep Boy -- Foster Needed.
Sweet boy headed to kill shelter if foster home cannot be found. Gets along with all, and is fully vetted. If someone can foster or foster to adopt, RAP can pull and vet him. If you can help save these pups, please contact us right away. 
Last Chance Dogs are not with our rescue, but still in a kill shelter scheduled to be put down within days. 
If you are interested in helping by fostering, or fostering to adopt, please complete an application and send in ASAP.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Another dog with no location. RAP is doing a courtesy post on Petfinder. There was another one some months ago and it was impossible to figure out which shelter the dog was in.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Stunning boy!


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

i agree..very frustrating


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Does anyone have a contact person with RAP. 
Most rescues would want to evaluate in person.


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

So RAP cross posted this dog that is at kill shelter, since RAP doesn't have any foster homes available to foster the dog? I'm totally confused???


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

RAP drives me INSANE! They never post where the dog is! Check out their postings...last chance...dog in kill shelter.......WHERE?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I seems that they want to control the situation by forcing people to go through them. From what I heard they were not prompt in responding regarding the previous last chance dog posted in a similar way. Unfortunately they are really hurting the dog's chances of getting saved by not providing information about the location.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

any info?


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

I met some one who adopted from them and she told me that the dog is placed in your home for a month before they/you make the adoption final so I would think that that holds that foster home up from taking another animal because they don't know if they are getting their foster back or not


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

bumping up this gorgeous guy.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

how can we bump another secret location????


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Not sure I understand what you mean


----------

